# Access-VBA: Durch Auswahl eines Listenfeldeintrags Formular mit Datensatz aufrufen



## dreamer2007 (14. November 2007)

Hallo,

nu muss ich euch schon wieder mit einer neuen Frage belästigen:
Ich würde gerne durch Doppelklick auf eine Listenfeld-Zeile ein Datenformular aufrufen, wo ich die Detail-Informationen des ausgewählen Datensatzes darstelle.
Dieses Formular ist als Datensatz-Formular schon vorhanden, womit man die einzelenen Datensätze durchgehen kann. Nun soll aber dieses Formular geöffnet werden und der zuvor in dem Listenfeld (befindet sich in einem anderen Formular) gewähle Datensatz angezeigt werden.
Wie müsste ich da die z.B. ID der Zeile an das neue Formular übergeben, so dass das Formlar zu dem Datensatz springt?

Gruß,

Dreamer


----------



## ronaldh (14. November 2007)

In VB6 arbeite ich da am liebsten mit Property's, ich weiß jedoch nicht, ob VBA die auch so kann.

Dieser Code kommt in Dein Formular, dem Du die Zeile übergeben willst:

```
Private Zeile As Long

Friend Property Let Herkunft(ByVal Value As Long)
   Zeile = Value
End Property
```

Und in Deiner Hauptform schreibst Du dann beim Listenclick:


```
With Form2
            .Herkunft = Listenzeile
            .Show 
      End with
```

Damit steht die Zeile Deiner Unterform zur Verfügung.

Alternativ kann man noch mit der Tag-Eigenschaft der Form arbeiten. Dies ist jedoch nicht so flexibel.

Ronald


----------



## dreamer2007 (15. November 2007)

Gut, ich werd das mal versuchen so umzusetzen. Allerdings mir ist noch nicht klar, wie ich die geklickte Zeile ermitteln kann. In der Liste befindet sich eine ID (erste Spalte mit Breite Null). Diesen Wert der geklickten Zeile benötige ich, um ihn an das Formular zu übergeben.
Wie würde da der konkrete Code aussehen?

Gruß


----------

